# Cheyenne Rodeo



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I watched those videos as well.. But SHARK and PETA are touchy subjects here. I will say I don't agree with what those people did in those videos... But I don't support SHARK or PETA.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

You don't say! I absolutely do not support PETA, so no one jump on me lol *huddles in the corner* I didn't know SHARK was at all similar, I was just perusing YouTube when I saw videos of the foal racing, the "wild horse racing" and the tragic death of Strawberry-Fudge. I always thought the treatment of cattle was disgusting, I didn't realize it went further than that.


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheyenne has always been controversial and I've seen the videos. I don't support the wild horse race and how they do things, I think it's wrong. An innocent horse should never die for the entertainment for a bunch of ignorant cowboys who are having "fun". Normal rodeos I do like, go to, and participate in (barrels/poles).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't really like the wild horse race at all but I do run barrels and poles. Most rodeos are nothing like that PETA and SHARK make it out to be. The bucking horses and bulls are bred for what they do and they are VERY well taken care of and after a few seasons they are retired and sit in the pasture. Once you've been to a rodeo in person you'll see that it is not a bad thing and can be extremely fun, even for the extreme anti-rodeo people... SHARK is almost worse than PETA to me. I mean they go in a get the hardcore illegal stuff and make it to look like your everyday rodeo. They are ridiculous. I would check out some good rodeo videos before just jumping into the SHARK bandwagon with the anti-rodeo people. Those animals are very well taken care of and appreciated by the people who use them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Shark (just like PETA) is notorious for finding the worst of the worst of backyard rodeos where there really aren't any rules and passing that off as what happens in _every_ rodeo, all around the world. Realistically, in PRCA sanctioned rodeos, the stock is generally treated better than many of the riders LOL.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I am definitely not on anyone's bandwagon. Shark is simply where i saw the video. I have friends who grew up in the industry, and have seen cruelty first hand. I am not foolish enough to think every rodeo is horrible. But I have never liked any rodeo sport involving cattle except maybe cutting. Roping and wrestling them is just plain wrong to me. Stressing out animals for sport is sick, regardless of intention or how well they are treated before or after the fact.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I am curious, since it seems the majority of people here seem to be anti-SHARK, and I hadn't even known of their existence til today lol, does anyone know if any other animal welfare groups have taken interest in Cheyenne? Has anything been done or what-not?


----------



## AusiisRose (Oct 18, 2011)

Most, if not all PRCA (Pro Rodeo Cowboys Asso.) rodeos treat the animals with every onuce of respect there is. SHARK seems to make a huge deal out of something its not. Yes, in some of their videos the "Cowboys" definitely mistreated the animals. Those men are idiotic and stupid. Dont get me wrong, i participate in rodeos, but in the rodeos i compete in, EVERY and ALL animals are treated with tons of respect. Not all cowboys/cowgirls are like what SHARK points out. They just get only the bad parts of some rodeos. I dont think all rodeos should get the name "mistreating animals" and ect, because its not true.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

MouseZ said:


> Stressing out animals for sport is sick, regardless of intention or how well they are treated before or after the fact.


 
You're horses have never gotten stressed out? Even while training? From day one they just stood there and knew exactly what to do? It's all about perpective. Sure some people mistreat animals at rodeos. People also mistreat their pets, usually from neglect. I can't believe how many people are anti hunting because it's cruel but think it's ok to keep their house dog in a tiny cage for 8+ hours a day while they're at work. Or even more so, how many mobidly obese pets their are in the world. I think if you see abuse, confront the person or report it. There is NO moral high ground for someone who watches this stuff happens and does nothing. If you didn't see it for yourself, recognize it for what it is. Propoganda. Everyone has an agenda. Remember, horses are on the list for these animal rights whacko's.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Bearkiller, I agree totally! The worls is full of hypocrits. As far as rodeos, I believe the "humaniacs" have always been there....It's just easier for them to get their massage out nowadays. (with internet, etc.) They take a picture of a buckin horse falling or a rope horse fighting the bit, and they put all these pics in a video and say "This is rodeo!" They could take some pictures of some football injuries and say "This is football, you're abusing and endangering your kids if you let them play it!" To me it's just as ridiculous. The stock contractors I've worked for were all animal lovers and loved to see their animals buck people off. They didn't let people punch their livestock around or hot-shot them, or cinch them too tight. And I've seen more than one roughstock rider get a cussing for spurring a bull or horse in the chute. The contractors get irate about that. If you think you're good enough to spur their animals, try it in the arena. They usually don't own the timed event cattle, either. They subbed them. At least that's my experience.

Like most people on this site, I've been around lots of horses, livestock, and pets. But I've seen very few cases of abuse. When I did, I did as you suggested, I acted like a grown-up and discussed it with the people. I've found that if you present things in an upfront, honest, helpful manner, then people respect that and you can do some good. Some folks just don't know how to feed right, or they're just idiots. I've seen a couple cases where horses were kept in a stall and fed grain only. Their horses looked like hell and probably would have died if it hadn't been caught. These gunsels were spending lots of money on feed and didn't realize their horse needed roughage. Yes they were stupid, and maybe they didn't have any business having horses. But when I told them what they needed, they did it and were happy to get help.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Most cases of real neglect and abuse is generally derived from ignorance. As an old cowboy is known to say *"There is nothing more dangerous than sincere ignorance"*. Usually people just don't know. I have hounds and it's one of those sports, like rodeos, that is frequently criticized. Yet, 99% of hounds are treated better than any other dogs I've been around. They are athletes and athletes require lots of attention and quality feed or they won't perform. Are there cases of abuse? Sure. Just like anything else. It's kind of like saying *ALL *churches have child molesters in them because a few do. It's not a fair or accurate statement and is complete ignorance. The reason the Cheyenne rodeo is attacked specifically is because it's one of the biggest.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband used to work for a rodeo company in Utah. They had several strings of horses and bulls for high school rodeos, local open rodeos, the PRCA and PBR. Bucking stock is a HUGE investment. Treating them poorly just doesn't pay or make sense. I am not saying that it never happens, because in any sport or activity your going to have a few "bad apples", like Bearkiller said above. 

Their argument about bucking stock being abused into doing their job rather than being bred for it - it doesn't add up. Think about this.... if that was the case any Joe Blow could go to the local sale barn and buy any bull and "abuse" him into being a bucking bull. This doesn't happen. Just like how horse breeders make careful mate selection depending their use. Would I bred a warmblood for reining or cowhorse? And would I use Corrientes for milk cows?

When my husband helped train bucking stock, they weren't shocked or abused into it. As mentioned above they are bred for it, then there is some training involved. They put a dummy on that resembles a rag doll with a RC release latch similar to a seat belt. As soon as he makes an effort to buck in a certain manner. The latch as released and the dummy comes off. Therefor training them that bucking off whats on there back provides a release of somewhat. It is no different than training a saddle horse. Do we not all use the same method of pressure and release? Just the use of the animal is different. 

I watched some videos of the calf roping, oh excuse me...tie down roping. And yes a snapped neck can occur. And it is rare. I have been to a lot of rodeos and I can't remember the last time I had seen that. And its usually an accident. This is very undesireable. You will get disqualified if this happens. So basically you donated your entry fees. And when you are trying to make a living rodeoing you are not there just to donate.

I feel that PETA and SHARK need to be more fair in their depiction of rodeo.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I forgot to add.....

Have you ever noticed in a rodeo that once a bull or horse bucks a contestant off for the most part he quits bucking or at least slows down and starts looking for the out gate even though he is still "flanked"?

This shows as well that being flanked isn't abusive, it may be an annoyance, but I find it no more abusive than cinching up my own horse to go to work. He Is simply conditioned to buck with a cinch as opposed to where we train our saddle horses to NOT buck with.

More food for thought....


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree! In HS I had to do a research report about rodeos. Most of the time, the people who want to shut 'em all down have no exprience with horses or livestock and (not saying that abusive things don't happen) what seems "abusive" in their eyes are in fact not. The flank strap and roping of calves seems to be the most "controversial" topics.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Also want to add, most of the videos you see on on youtube are worst case senrios. Being a person who's been to quite a few rodeos, you usuaully don't see what you see on youtube. Yes, you'll see an accident here or there (but what sport doesn't have accidents?) but I've never seen serious beating or any of that. I mean some people may be a little rougher than need be, but I wouldn't call it beating.


----------

